# Keeping dogs separated



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

This is just an idle topic...I am wondering how many others have dogs that have to be kept separate because they would harm each other? Our three always had the run of the house, until we wound up with Ashley, our little foster terrier, who will most likely be with us forever. When we took Ashley, we didn't plan on keeping her, but she never got adopted and now we're all attached. We fear she and Heidi, my GSD, would never get along. Too much of the same, both bossy and possessive. So, we are constantly juggling dogs and rotating who is locked up all the time and trying to be sure both are getting her fair share of "out time." I don't feel that either is really abused by it, but I hope never to be in this situation again. If a dog doesn't fit into our pack, it can't stay will be my motto in the future. So, I am just wanting to hear from others who "feel my pain."


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I feel your pain-its been that way in my house for four years-am working on it but it may be kind of late to be working on it-in the future my plan is just not to have 2 females together-would not really want to re-home


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought I was going to end up with a situation like that after a few fights between my females, but over a few months of good management and supervised interaction we squared everything away. They'll probably get into it again some day, but for now we're a happy family again. Keep taking (safe!) steps towards unity and you might get there in the end.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have an older (altered male) Golden who has medical (seizures as well) issues. My GSD was raised with him. They were best buds, until my GSD was around 3. One day out of the blue, the Golden attacked the GSD. I was there, it was unprovoked. I thought it might have been a mental issue with the Golden. However, that was over a year ago and they will even fight fence and window fight. They hate eachother. My Golden is no match at all for my GSD. So they are carefully seperated 24/7. 

I have a large yard, a large dog run and an outside kennel. I have a large crate in the house. The Golden wants to stay in the outside kennel. So when I am not home, he is secured in the outside kennel. When I get home, he is released from the kennel - he'll wander around, potty and then go back to his kennel. It makes it eaiser for me since he seems to like the kennel. 

This has taught me that anytime you have more than one dog - of any sex - make sure you always have a Plan B.


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

We had rescued Echo a year before we then Rescued Darwin (Siberian Husky)
We had 3 months of peace, we figured ok well that was painless. 
Then Echo started to rush at Darwin at attack him.
She was more trying to pin him down by the back of the neck.
He would twist and grab her by the head.
We soon learned to go around the back and grab them by the legs and pull them apart, then separate them into different rooms.
This went on for 2 1/2 years.

Now they are good freinds who run and chase each other in the garden.
snuggle up together on the sofa
But we had 2 1/2 years of blood and ****.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

My 13 year old Rat Terrier, Lucky, and my 20 month old GSD, Leontine, have to be kept separated. I used to let all three dogs outside together, but a couple of weeks before Christmas, Lucky and Leo got into a fight, and Lucky has had in for Leo ever since. I would still be able to take all three dogs outside, but supervised. Eventually, though, it reached the point of total separation being required. 

I've even taken to separating Lucky and Ilka when I leave the house. Lucky is going senile, and lost most of his vision and hearing quite suddenly this summer. Ilka (a mutt), will sometimes go after him for no reason that I can divine. I used to baby-gate the two of them In my bedroom, but now, I have Lucky in the bedroom, Leo is crated, and Ilka gets the run of the house.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Bridget said:


> This is just an idle topic...I am wondering how many others have dogs that have to be kept separate because they would harm each other?
> ...


I had this problem for about 9 years with Mac & Slider. It took a while, I was very lucky that after several bloody fights it finally dawned on me what was triggering their fights ... Slider taking Mac's toys!!! 

I banned all toys from the house, and they lived happily ever after indoors. Outside I put up a nice shaded pen in the front yard, and that is where Slider stayed when the Hooligans went outdoors. Both Slider and Mac were allowed to have all the toys they wanted as long as they were separated, however, I had to be careful when bringing them back into the house because both of them would try to sneak a toy past me every so often.

My sweet Mac died last December, Slider now has run of the yard, no fights with the other Hooligans, and if he wants to bring a toy into the house he can.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one! It sucks, doesn't it? Heidi and Ashley have actually never met. The worst thing would be that Ashley always jumps up in my lap and Heidi is very possessive of me. If they were close to the same size, I would probably give it a try. But Ashley is a little dog and I am afraid Heidi would hurt her seriously. Ashley is very sassy too, so I couldn't count on her not confronting Heidi.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My three were seperated for about two months and are now together but still bear careful monitoring. I lived w/ two males Lucky and our pit-lab Dodger . Dodger was extremely aggressive. Lucky was young maybe not a year old yet and he wanted to be with Daisy& Dodge when Daisy would be down in our basement fasmily room visiting. The issues were that they all seem to desire to be together then they somehow manage it and then WWIII happens. I am so happy that our three have a ceasefire going on. I felt like I didn't do right by anyone w/ Dodger and Lucky and the same w/ Lucky and the girls.I hope to not ever have to seperate and rotate again.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The only aggressive issues I have had were a Siberian Husky puppy that would viciously bite my GSD (people too) for literally no reason, my GSD was much larger at the time and he would hide out in his kennel trying to get away from him. 

I also had a GSD/Husky mix that was toy aggressive and food aggressive so there could be no toys or food out when they were out together.

I do have a current issue but it is not my dog, my roommate's female ACD is the boss of the pack. She redirects her aggression onto the other dogs in the house when she sees something outside, she is possessive of her owner, toys and food. She is also protective of her owner and her property. Last night she was trying to get to my puppy's chew treat in his kennel so I locked the kennel thinking that solved the problem. She began guarding the kennel and bit my puppy in the face when he got too close. Several minutes later she bit my GSD in the face when he got too close to her owner and I. Later that night her owner witnessed her attack her other dog through the window. We correct her everytime and they are relatively peaceful with eachother, they play together and cuddle together, what I have noticed is alot of her acting out happens when her owner is around. 

I wanted to add that while we are gone, my puppy is kenneled in the living room, my GSD is in the living room and my roommate's 2 dogs are in her bedroom.


----------

